# Ideas of things to keep for los



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi I've sorted through a load of clothes my girls have grown out of and have decided to keep a number of outfits as a kind of equivocal to coming home from hospital etc that many of my friends who are birth parents have kept.  

Here are what I'm keeping.  

Outfit they were wearing when we first met

Outfit they came home forever in

Pj's they were wearing the first time we put them to bed in intros

Outfit they were wearing on the photos /DVD their Sw showed us. 

I would have kept the outfit they were wearing in the profile pic but they didn't come with them. 

Any other ideas feel free to share.  Xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

First shoes definitely!! Whether first actual shoes or first shoes you've bought for your girls. Also lock of hair from first haircut!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Love them I have first lock of hair. Like shoes too think I've got rid of one of the girls  first  though   feet grow so fast. Xxxx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm a bit of a sentimental hoarder lol so I've kept far too much (and still need to organise it all   )
I also kept her dress from celebration hearing, every card we received (from baby shower, coming home & celebration hearing/picnic). I've also kept all her birthday & Christmas cards (plan to just keep family ones in future). I'm contemplating a memory blanket/cushion but trying to pluck up courage to allow it to be cut up!

Not sure if it's possible for everyone but I'm also printing all emails we sent/received from foster carer before we met blossom (and after) as her FC was truly wonderful & said some lovely things I feel blossom would like to read in the future. 

Not sure if this is any good (&won't waffle on about all the little things I've kept - like parking ticket from our first outing   )


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Ah the fc emails is a lovely idea I think I've probably deleted some but will keep what I can.  Like keeping celebration day oitfit I will do that. I've bought some of those clear plastic zip wallets to store and label everything xx

Now need some nice memory boxes if anyone has any ideas.  They'll need to be fairly big xx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi Mummy DIY Diva,

Check out the Empty box company - http://www.emptybox.co.uk/products/ they do the most gorgeous boxes - the difficulty will be choosing a pattern! They are beautifully made as I have one for my wedding dress & we plan on ordering one for little Monkey's keepsakes.

Nice idea for a thread btw. Xx

/links


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you I'll check it out once monkeys are in bed x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Mummy DIY Diva

Might be to late for you but thought would put on anyway as some others might pick up the idea, but going along with the email idea, I copied every congratulations text from when we were approved and matched. I've written them all down in a book which is a diary of our adoption journey, for her to read when she's older. They are lovely to look back on and texts and emails are so easily deleted and forgotten. Not like the old days when could just keep the letters! 
Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Such a sweet idea. Keep them coming ladies.  I didn't think about keeping stuff that much in advance so glad if the thread helps those approaching placement xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I printed off a message via ** from a neonatal nurse friend who told me how babies in hospital who are going into care, the nurses fight to give them cuddles.  Such a lovely thing.

How do you even remember what they were wearing all those different occasions??!?!?  I think I was a zombie. I've kept almost all his clothes in the loft, but the rugby top he was wearing in the special pics the FC took for us I've kept, and first shoes etc. There are some other clothing items that are special to me just for how he looked or behaved in them that we'll keep.

I like this place for boxes - http://www.torildesign.co.uk/boyskeepsakeboxes.php


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Combination of memory photos etc also our celebration day was only this month so helps lol. AoC just seen panel again in February exciting times so pleased for you xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks!    I have a rubbish memory and we've got about two pics of intros *eyeroll*  Must Try Harder next time!


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

hi
loving this thread, we have just had our first christmas with our son, Ive packed away his santa plate and bowl which my mum got him for his first christmas dinner   cards from family members with our names on, a 'special grandson' bauble for the tree (from MIL) and a snowman which we made together at an art and craft session at the library, priceless little items which I will treasure forever! 

x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We didn't get much of Wyxling's stuff so I've tended to keep things we got for her.  Dresses she wore for the celebration hearings, hers and Bladelets, first shoes I got.  I have a charm bracelet for Wyxling, with the intention of getting one or two charms a year for it and giving it to her when she's older.  Something for any special interests, Christmas, special things we've done together, to remember things we've done together, with a little note and/or photo of why I got each one.  E.g. she was an owl in her nursery concert this year and she was so happy/proud at remembering all her lines and signs and I got an owl charm for it.  I got a glittery Christmas tree charm to remind us of how much she absolutely loved the ridiculously over-sized Christmas tree we accidentally bought which nowhere near fitted in our front room but we crammed it in anyway and decorated it together.

All the best,

Wyxie xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Lovely thank you for sharing.  AOC if it makes you feel better fc took the photos of first meet I was too overwhelmed to think. Also just checked them and my memory had failed had the wrong too for first meet had to hunt out the right one lol xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep also just taken down Xmas cards and keeping all of them! I thought be nice for her to look back and see who sent her a Xmas card for her first Xmas! Also keeping things like first halloween outfit, Xmas bib, Xmas outfits. She got 4 special 1st Xmas decs so I'm gonna make sure I note down who got which one. I also have her toothbrush she came with that I'm gonna keep. I think if you have enough space (!) anything you can keep will be great but then I am a bit of a horder and love looking back on anything from my childhood 😊 xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I think my most treasured possession is the journal I keep and have kept on here, I was so so tired during introductions but am so glad I recorded each day. I think I will print and bind and give it to her on her 18th birthday


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Love that so gorgeous xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

That's lovely Lolly. Have you all heard of Tweekaboo? It's like ******** for babies but totally private. I started uploading pics of Loretta the day she moved in and add little captions. It's like her diary and we just share it with immediate family members. I think if can keep going will be invaluable for Loretta when she grows up. 

Another thing I've just done is this:

When we met BM I gave her a card with settling in letter inside and photo. 
I bought exactly same card and in it have written up the meeting for Loretta when she's older. I've put a copy of the letter I wrote for BM and the copy of the photo I gave her and the one of the 3 of us together they took on the day. 
Thought Loretta might want to know what we gave her/wrote etc. 

Xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Haven't heard of that site but sounds a brilliant private way to share your joy with those closest. I think all these wonderful ideas are brilliant. I have loads in little pink's memory box and terribly haven't done the same for baby blue... although I have kept all the various wires and cuffs etc from his time in nicu so you can see just how tiny he was. I need to order some of those lovely boxes and do the same for both my children. I think the worry is the adopted child may feel left or pushed out. The reality here is she has so much more... Bad mummy!!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

As a younger sibling I can say it's always the way eldest has everything kept. As a mum of two I think there's no time to do the same lol. Thank you so much everyone for sharing it's so lovely.  Any other contributions greatly appreciated.  Xxxxx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all, I've just remembered something else we do (prob more for those just brining lo home but thought I'd share!). Every month on the date of blossom coming home we do a 'sofa selfie' of mummy,daddy & blossom sitting together on the same sofa, also on this date we take an individual photo of blossom sitting in (roughly if she sits still) the same position. I also try to do her hand & foot prints monthly. We plan to cut this down to yearly on her coming home anniversary once we reach the first year. 

I was only saying to hubby I've created us a lot of work to do for no 2!


----------

